# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa Box v2.0.3 - added support for Pantech P6030, Pantech P8010 and more...

## mohamed73

*Medusa Box v2.0.3 - added support for Pantech P6030, Pantech P8010 and more...*      الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Medusa Box v2.0.3 is out!  *Added support for:*
Pantech P6030, Pantech P8010, Pantech P9070, Samsung GT-S7262, Huawei E173u-1   Medusa Box v2.0.3 Release Notes: 
- Added support for the following models: *Pantech P6030* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.*Pantech P8010* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.*Pantech P9070* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.*Huawei E173u-1* - added Dead Boot/Device Repair.
- Added new Core ID (007730E1) for MSM8225 CPU.
- Added new Core ID (7015E0E1) for QSC6270 CPU.
- Added new Core ID (106A00E1) for APQ8060 CPU.
- Improved Repair procedure for Huawei U8815.
- Repair and Full Flash files were uploaded to support area.
- All pinouts and manuals can be found in the help section of the software.   The farther we go, the better it gets and still there's more to come so stay tuned, follow the news!  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

